# looking for grunge furs to collab with



## TryptheWolf (Apr 8, 2011)

im trying to make alil project called either sundown or mountain, its pretty much grunge with alil more classic rock infusion, i personally sing and play a good rhythm/melody/lead guitar, but i dont mind for any collaboration with anybody, im personally not to particular on style considering i have many inspirations from the classic rock and grunge age, i dont really dig much newer rock considering it all sounds the same to me anyways and every album sounds the same with the i, me, you, us and love lyrics which make me wanna throw up, lol, i hate uber repetition on lyrics that dont paint a picture, nevertheless, im interested in serious inquiries, no b.s., must be open minded furs who like to enjoy themselfs, no anti-drug propaganda being that i enjoy herb, but no hard drugs either, im tired of just playing with myself, lol, not that way, if anybody is interested, respond please


----------

